# Wechsel vom 24“KinderMTB auf 26“ JugendMTB oder doch schon 27,5“ ? Meinungen, Ratschläge, Tipps, Bestätigungen, Gegenargumente bitte!



## querx (6. September 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,
mein Junior fährt seit drei Jahren sehr glücklich und zufrieden ein Pyro Twentyfour Large mit Federgabel.
Die 10fach XT  32/11-42 (Serie war 40) + MovJoe Bereifung haben sich ausgezeichnet bewährt.
Dieses Kinder MTB ist klasse und wird später vom Cousin weiter genutzt.
Entfaltung 1,45m - 5,53m, Bandbreite 382%

Nächstes Frühjahr 2020 wird ein Wechsel fällig, zunächst einige Angaben aus der Foren-Vorlage:
*01. Innenbeinlänge? *vorraussichtlich* ca. 70cm* (aktuell 68cm barfuß)
*02. Größe? *vorraussichtlich* ca. 145cm* (aktuell 142cm)
*03. Alter? *10 1/2
*04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? *Ja, sicher
*05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? *ca. 1500,- +/-
*06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? *handwerklich ja, bike-spezifisch zunächst meist Infos erforderlich
*07. Willst Du selber schrauben? *Eher nicht bzw. wenig...aus Zeitmangel...lieber fahren ;-)
*08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? *Nein kaum
*09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? *Allround, Allterrain
*10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?*
Übers Jahr gesehen ist eben ALLES mal mit dabei... außer anspuchsvoller downhill...das lassen wir.
Kein Wettkampf...einfach just for fun - Genuss Touren...ohne Stoppuhr.

*Momentan favorisiere ich als nächsten Schritt ein 26“ MTB, ebenfalls wieder mit Federgabel.*

Da wir mit dem *Pyro *insgesamt so zufrieden waren,
kommt dieses Fabrikat  natürlich wieder mit in die engere Auswahl.
https://pyrobikes.de/X13-26    Federgabel: RST First Platinum  ?
11fach XT 30/11-46  = Entfaltung 1,37m - 5,73m, Bandbreite 418%

Andere Mütter haben natürlich auch schöne Töchter...deshalb kommt als weiterer Kanditat das
*KUbike 26M superlight Disk* in Betracht
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-superlight/KUbikes-26M-superlight-Disc.html
Welche Federgabel beim KUbike wählen? Manitou Marvel oder RST F1 jeweils 100mm ?
11fach XT 30/11-46  = Entfaltung 1,37m - 5,73m, Bandbreite 418%

*27,5“ Alternativen* bieten u.a. Vpace und Pyro.
Allein mir fehlt der Glaube, dass Kids ab 1,40m schon damit klarkommen und nicht überfordert sein sollen.
Die Reifendimensionen 27,5x2,25 wäre auf dem Jugend-MTB somit identisch wie bei uns.
Große Laufräder...kleiner Rahmen...kleine Person.
Schieben oder mal tragen, dass ist doch sicher recht unhandlich und wuchtig für ein Kinder/Jugend MTB - befürchte ich.
Wenn ich mein altes 26er betrachte, empfinde ich ein upgrade von 24x1,85 auf max. 26x2,1 als beste Zwischenlösung
statt jetzt schon auf 27,5x2,25 zu kommen.
Fordert die Nachfrage am Markt tatsächlich dieses 27,5“ Konzept mit kleinen Rahmengrößen schon für die Jugend?

*VPace *bietet eine attraktive Ausstattung bei Schaltungen mit noch mehr Bandbreite
e-Thirteen TRS Plus 9-46 bzw. SRAM GX Eagle 1x12 11-50, preislich durchaus innerhalb meines Budget
Entfaltung mit KB30 = 1,33m - 6,64m, Bandbreite 500%
Beim MAX275 habe ich jedoch vorgenannte Vorbehalte.
https://www.vpace.de/produkt/max275-kinderbike
Das MAX26 (130-150cm) scheint bereits zu klein,
Da wünschte ich von VPace ein MAX26 Größe S/M/L...Schade...
Als Federgabel wäre Suntour AXON oder Fox 32 Performance wählbar ?

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de wurde genutzt.
*Ich bitte um Erfahrungswerte, Meinungen,Tipps usw. Dankeschön.*

PS:
Ich sehe gerade, dass dies ja mein erster Beitrag hier wird und ich bisher nur mitgelesen habe.
Also kurze Vorstellung: Wir sind End-Vierziger und mit Bulls Copperhead sowie Aminga 27“ unterwegs.
Als reine Freizeitgenussfahrer möchten wir eine kurze Übersetzung 24/36 auf 11-42 jedoch nicht missen.
E-Bike wird absehbar kein Thema - wir möchten noch selber strampeln und das tolle Gefühl genießen
unsere Ziele mit eigener Kraft erreicht zu haben.


----------



## Schnegge (6. September 2019)

Ich stand vor zwei Jahren vor dem gleichen Problem... bei den kleinen Grössen gibt es mittlerweile echt viele gute bikes. Beim Übergang zum Jugendalter ist die Auswahl dann doch sehr überschaubar bis nicht vorhanden...
Die V-Pace sind schön leicht und die bikes passen auch bei den angegebenen Fahrergrössen gut... ....aber 100mm Federweg und steiler Lenkwinkel fand ich dann nicht passend für die Fahrweise die mein Sohn an den Tag legt (bei S2 Trails fängt für ihn der Spass an, ordentliche Drops und Steilstücke, gelegentliche Pikeparkeinsätze, aber auch uphills jenseits der 500 hm)... gleiches gilt für Pyro, KuBikes und co.... ich wollte für ihn ein Hardtail mit mehr Federweg, einem flacheren Lenkwinkel und kurzen Kettenstreben (letzteres haben die V-Pace auch)...

Ich sehe das auch bei den Kids bei uns im Verein... sobald es ins Gelände geht, sieht man wer mit dem Gelände und wer mit der Rahmengeometrie kämpft...
Und was ich auch sehe ist, dass die Kids Spass haben wollen... sprich Trailsfahren und Springen... uphill ist da eher ungeliebtes Mittel zum Zweck... daher empfehle ich bei Kids (und auch Einsteigern), wenn nicht der Renneinsatz geplant ist, gerne Hardtails mit Trailgeometrien...

Das meiste was der Markt bei kleinen Grössen bot war vor zwei Jahren echt mau... Die Geometrien von Frauenbikes (gibt es ja oft noch mal ne Nummern kleiner) und Einsteigerbikes waren mehr auf Spazierenfahren ausgelegt als aufs biken... Bikes mit ordentlichen Geometrien gab es dafür nicht in klein..

Da die V-Pace aber schon gut passen hatte ich mich an den Reach und Stack Werten von  V-Pace orientiert und hatte folgende Tabelle aufgestellt:





Evtl. hilft euch die ja weiter, auch wenn es das ein oder andere bike nicht mehr als Neuware gibt...

Mittlerweile gibt es auch viele Hersteller die Enduro und Trail Hardtails anbieten. Da würde ich mal schauen, was es da mittlerweile so auf dem Markt gibt...

Wir haben uns vor zwei Jahren das letzte verfügbare Production Privee oka in S zum super special price aus Andorra schicken lassen und in 26'' aufgebaut... vieles kam dann aus Papas Restekistest. Der Rahmen hat, da aus Stahl, zwar etwas viel auf den Rippen, dafür passt er perfekt zur Grösse und zum Einsatzgebiet meines grossen...





Meine Erfahrung ist, dass das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist, wenn die Übersetzung passt (beim Renneinsatz sieht das natürlich anders aus). Daher der Tipp: achte auf jedenfall auch auf die Übersetzung und die Kurbellänge. Gerne werden auch die kleinen Grössen mit 175er  Kurbeln und Flachlandübersetzung verkauft. Ggf. daher
bei der Bikewahl einfach miteinbeziehen, dass man die Kurbel durch eine kürzere (Faustregel: Körpergrösse/10; gibt es übrigens auch bei V-Pace) ersetzen und die Kassette tauschen muss... das erweitert dann die Auswahl...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (13. September 2019)

Das Vpace Max275 kann bei der angegebenen Körpergröße uneingeschränkt empfohlen werden. Das ist sogar die ideale Einstiegsgröße. Selbst getestet und auch mehrfach im Bekanntenkreis.

Das Rad gibt es mittlerweile auch als Trail Version mit 68er Lenkwinkel, Dropper und 120mm Gabel


----------



## querx (14. September 2019)

Hallo, herzlichen Dank für eure beiden Antworten.
Eine Entscheidung ist dann doch recht flott gefallen, es stehen schließlich schon wieder die Nikoläuse im Regal...
insofern schon was erledigt. Es wird ein:
*KUbike 26M superlight Disk*, KB30 1-11XT, Manitou Gabel, Rocket Ron 26x2.1
Als leichtes Touren MTB, welches auch mal einen Wurzelpfad oder einen kleinen Hopser bewältigen kann
erscheint es für unsere gemäßigten Zwecke allround sicher gut geeignet.
Optisch gefällt es im angebotenen Grün mit rot eloxierten Komponenten ebenfalls ausgezeichnet.
Besonders an einer vergleichbar kurzen Bergübersetzung wie beim derzeitigen 24er war uns gelegen.
Eventuell wird später auf die sunrace MX8 11-46 Kassette mit geringerer Abstufung zum kleinsten Gang gewechselt,
falls sich die originale als ungünstig herausstellen sollte.
Den Eingangsbeitrag habe ich mal etwas kompakter bearbeitet, vielleicht hilfts anderen...danke nochmal.


----------



## Sylvia81 (9. April 2020)

querx schrieb:


> Hallo, herzlichen Dank für eure beiden Antworten.
> Eine Entscheidung ist dann doch recht flott gefallen, es stehen schließlich schon wieder die Nikoläuse im Regal...
> insofern schon was erledigt. Es wird ein:
> *KUbike 26M superlight Disk*, KB30 1-11XT, Manitou Gabel, Rocket Ron 26x2.1
> ...


Hi, 

ist Dein Sohn zufrieden mit dem Bike?

LG Sylvia


----------



## querx (9. April 2020)

Hallo Sylvia,
ja passt, obwohl wir dieses Jahr leider noch gar nicht so viele Touren machen konnten...
Morgen ist aber wieder ne Runde geplant.
Einzig, die Schrittlänge muss noch etwas wachsen.
Bis dahin sollte er etwas vorsichtig sein wegen dem Oberrohr...sonst AUA.
Momentan erscheint das Bike vorn auch noch etwas hoch...im Vergleich zur fast tiefsten Sattelposition.
Er wird dann mit zunehmender Körpergröße eine sportlichere Haltung einnehmen.
aktuelles Fazit: Ein leichtes Touren MTB mit bequemer Sitzposition, super Berggang
und wie ich finde mit Top Allroundeigenschaften.
BikePark Downhill SprungSpezialist kann und wird es vermutlich nicht sein ;-)


----------



## robby (13. April 2020)

*Verkauft!*
Servus zusammen!
Zum Verkauf steht demnächst schweren Herzens ein Orbea MX20 in eisblau, Laufleistung ca. 150km, tadelloser Zustand. Standort 85456, Versand möglich, Zustand Original. Bei Interesse gerne PN an mich.


----------



## thomasbee (27. Juli 2021)

querx schrieb:


> Hallo Sylvia,
> ja passt, obwohl wir dieses Jahr leider noch gar nicht so viele Touren machen konnten...
> Morgen ist aber wieder ne Runde geplant.
> Einzig, die Schrittlänge muss noch etwas wachsen.
> ...


Hallo Querx. Und wie ist Dein Fazit zum Bike heute? Hast Du mal ein Foto?


----------



## querx (27. Juli 2021)

Ja, Fazit ist Sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung zum 26er Kubike.
Gerade heute wieder bei einer Tour durchs Gleirschtal von Scharnitz zur Möslalm 
die Bergtauglichkeit bestätigt. Leider gehts nur noch dieses Jahr dann isser wieder raus gewachsen...
Der Cousin darf sich jedoch schon drauf freuen. Und wir stehen vor der nächsten Suche 
sofern sich die Teilesituation entspannt...vielleicht Vpace  Max29L Large


----------

